# HELP! KRIBS are fighting!



## dylan94 (Jan 15, 2009)

Help! I have 3 kribs. Two of them were breeding in a 10 gallon tank and the other female was living hapily in my 29 gallon comunity tank. Last, week I took the pair of kribs fry out of their tank since the mom didnt care much about them and the dad was starting to chase them away from him and both the parents were almost ready to spawn again. a week after I took the kribs out (today), everything was fine until now. The male krib started to chase my female and tore her fins up so I immediately moved her to my 29 gallon tank. Then the other female in the 29 gallon tank started to chase her. I then took the female that was originally in the 29 gallon tank and put her in the 10 gallon tank with the male they got along ish but my male kept on chasing her and niping at her fins. The female is now in a breeder net, (i know its too small) the breeding female is the only krib in the 29 gallon tank and my male is alone in the 10 gallon tank. i also have 10 krib fry in a grow out tank. What should I do because they cant stay like this forever? Will the male ever be able to live with other fish again or will he have to live a solitary life?


----------

